
Show HN: String diff online tool - softarn
http://stringdiff.com/
======
softarn
Made it because I sometimes need to diff strings and I never remember how to
do it from command line. And partially as an experiment of how important the
url is to get traffic.

------
softarn
Any tip on how I should host this site as cheap as possible? It's just
html,css,javascript

~~~
clusmore
If you're checking your code into GitHub anyway, you could turn on GitHub
Pages [1] for your project and serve it from there.

[1] [https://help.github.com/articles/configuring-a-publishing-
so...](https://help.github.com/articles/configuring-a-publishing-source-for-
github-pages/#enabling-github-pages-to-publish-your-site-from-master-or-gh-
pages)

